# Xorg + radeon + gnome



## Flasheraser (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello all,

I have a problem with my xorg server, all work find whith dual xcreen at clone windows but when i activate Xinerama in my xorg.conf file the server X crash...

my freebsd version :

```
FreeBSD freeb_rsu 7.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #0: Sun Feb 24 19:59:52 UTC 2008     [email]root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

my xorg.conf file :


```
Section "Files"
	RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "GLcore"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection


Section "Device"
    Identifier  "radeon0"
    Driver      "radeon"
	Option "ConnectedMonitor" "crt,crt"
    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen 0
	Option "ConnectedMonitor" "LCD"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier  "radeon1"
    Driver      "radeon"
        option      "ConnectedMonitor" "crt,crt"
    BusID       "PCI:1:0:1"
    Screen 1
	Option "ConnectedMonitor" "LCD"
EndSection

#

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier  "monitor0"
    Option      "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier  "monitor1"
    Option      "DPMS"
EndSection


Section "Screen"
    Identifier  "screen0"
    Device      "radeon0"
    Monitor     "monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       1
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       4
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       8
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       15
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       16
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier  "screen1"
    Device      "radeon1"
    Monitor     "monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       1
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       4
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       8
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       15
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       16
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier  "Default Layout"
    #Screen    0  "screen0" 0 0
    #Screen 	1 "screen1" 0 1
    Screen      "screen0" LeftOf "screen1"
 Screen "screen1"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    Option "Xinerama" "on"
    Option "Clone" "off"
EndSection
```

pciconf -lv : 

```
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x04021002 chip=0x5b601002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'Radeon X300 ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:1:0:1:	class=0x038000 card=0x04031002 chip=0x5b701002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'Radeon X300 Series - Secondary'
    class      = display
```

kldstat : 


```
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   12 0xc0400000 906518   kernel
 2    1 0xc0d07000 6a32c    acpi.ko
 3    1 0xc455d000 22000    linux.ko
 4    1 0xc476b000 21000    radeon.ko
 5    1 0xc478c000 f000     drm.ko
```

Gnome version : 

```
[If some one # pkg_info | grep gnome
evolution-webcal-2.12.0 Webcal(endar) handler for gnome
gnome-applets-2.20.0 Applets components for the GNOME 2 Desktop Environment
gnome-audio-2.0.0_3 Sound files for use with GNOME 2
gnome-backgrounds-2.20.0 A collection of backgrounds for GNOME 2
gnome-control-center-2.20.1_1 Control center for GNOME 2 project
gnome-desktop-2.20.1_1 Additional UI API for GNOME 2
gnome-doc-utils-0.12.0 GNOME doc utils
gnome-games-2.20.1  The game applications package for the GNOME 2 Desktop Envir
gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0_1 A collection of icons for the GNOME 2 desktop
gnome-keyring-2.20.1 A program that keeps passwords and other secrets
gnome-keyring-manager-2.20.0 GNOME keyring manager
gnome-mag-0.14.10   GNOME screen magnifier
gnome-media-2.20.1  Multimedia applications for the GNOME 2 desktop
gnome-menus-2.20.1  Implementation of the FreeDesktop Desktop Menu Spec
gnome-mime-data-2.18.0_2 A MIME and Application database for GNOME
gnome-mount-0.6_4   A front-end to mount, umount, and eject using HAL
gnome-netstatus-2.12.1_4 A GNOME applet that shows network status
gnome-nettool-2.20.0,1 A GNOME utility that provides network information statistic
gnome-panel-2.20.1  Panel component for the GNOME 2 Desktop
gnome-power-manager-2.20.0 Power management system for the GNOME Desktop
gnome-screensaver-2.20.0 GNOME screen saver and locker
gnome-session-2.20.1_1 Session component for the GNOME 2 desktop
gnome-sharp-2.16.0_4 GNOME interfaces for the .NET runtime
gnome-speech-0.4.16 GNOME text-to-speech API
gnome-spell-1.0.8   A GNOME/Bonobo component for spell checking
gnome-system-monitor-2.20.1 GNOME 2 system monitor program
gnome-system-tools-2.20.0 Tools to configure workstations
gnome-terminal-2.18.2 Terminal component for the GNOME 2 Desktop
gnome-themes-2.20.1_1 A collection of themes and icons for GNOME2
gnome-user-docs-2.20.1 GNOME 2 users guide
gnome-utils-2.20.0.1,1 GNOME 2 support utilities
gnome-vfs-2.20.0_2  GNOME Virtual File System
gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0_8 Automatically mount removable media, and more
gnome2-2.20.1       The "meta-port" for the GNOME 2 integrated X11 desktop
gnome_subr-1.0      Common startup and shutdown subroutines used by GNOME scrip
gnomehier-2.3_10    A utility port that creates the GNOME directory tree
gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.14_2,3 Gstreamer gnomevfs plugin
gucharmap-gnome-1.10.1 A Unicode/ISO10646 character map and font viewer
libgail-gnome-1.20.0 An implementation of the ATK interfaces for GNOME widgets
libgnome-2.20.1.1_1 Libraries for GNOME, a GNU desktop environment
libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1 A graphics library for GNOME
libgnomekbd-2.20.0  GNOME keyboard shared library
libgnomeprint-2.18.2_1 Gnome print support library
libgnomeprintui-2.18.1_2 Gnome print support library
libgnomeui-2.20.1.1 Libraries for the GNOME GUI, a GNU desktop environment
py25-gnome-2.20.0   A set of Python bindings for GNOME 2
py25-gnome-desktop-2.20.0 A set of Python bindings used by modules in the GNOME Deskt
system-tools-backends-2.4.1 Backend system admin scripts for gnome-system-tools
xscreensaver-gnome-hacks-4.24_2 Save your screen while you entertain your cat (for GNOME us
```



If i comment "Option "Xinerama" "on" " im my section (Section "ServerLayout") on xorg.conf all work fine in clone windows.

If someone can help me ....

And sory for my bad english.

Flash


----------



## razrx (Apr 20, 2009)

Xinerama has been replaced by RandR.

basically this means defining only 1 screen in your ServerLayout section.
As usual specify both your monitors and in your Device section call both of your monitors with Options like so:


```
Section "Device"
Option      "monitor-DVI-0" "DELL E173FP"
Option      "monitor-DVI-1" "DELL E173FP"
```

HTH


----------



## Flasheraser (Apr 20, 2009)

Thx for your reply but i try this xorg.conf and my problem is the same :


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Layout0"
	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "type1"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc101"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Unknown"
	ModelName    "Unknown"
	HorizSync    30.0 - 110.0
	VertRefresh  50.0 - 150.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "amdcccle-Monitor[1]-1"
	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
	Option "RightOf" "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
EndSection


Section "Device"
	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Driver		"radeon"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "amdcccle-Device[1]-1"
Driver		"radeon"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:1"
	Screen      1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Device0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "amdcccle-Screen[1]-1"
	Device     "amdcccle-Device[1]-1"
	Monitor    "amdcccle-Monitor[1]-1"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


Just have clone windows 

Flash


----------



## tangram (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you please post the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log? It helps to determine why exactly does X die.


----------



## razrx (Apr 20, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Can you please post the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log? It helps to determine why exactly does X die.



tangram: sorry for this method but i have replied this morning to the http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1721&page=4 thread but i got a moderator approval message so my reply isnt showing yet.
it appears that it has something to do with the radeon driver because if i only change the radeon driver to vesa in the xorg.conf.new file (generated by Xorg -configure as root) i get a blank screen and Xorg is behaving normally (no 100% cpu utilization).
when i then copy this file as my xorg.conf file and use startx for example i can use mouse and keyboard in my fluxbox session (with limited options of course like no randr extension).
since then i've tried upgrading to -STABLE by using RELENG_7 but 'make buildworld' failed so i'm investigating on what it exactly failed.

thx so far for your assistance.


----------



## Flasheraser (Apr 20, 2009)

Sry for my 2nd post..

The 2nd xorg.conf work but i have dual screen "clone" and i want extended windows, i try to invert "LeftOf", RightOf" but no change...

xrandr return : 


```
[root@freeb_rsu /etc/X11]# /usr/local/bin/xrandr -v 
Can't open display
```

I attach my Xorg.0.log.txt.tar


----------



## razrx (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm in xorg-7.4 upgrade hell right now atm but here's my RandR enabled xorg.conf that used to work fine before the xorg-server upgrade:

http://pastebin.ca/1397177

HTH


----------



## Flasheraser (Apr 20, 2009)

I try your xorg.conf and have the same result "clone" work fine but no have extended windows...

Xrandr -v same result =>> Can't open display

now i try to upgrade gnome to see


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2009)

Flasheraser said:
			
		

> I attach my Xorg.0.log.txt.tar


Your file contains 1K of 0x00. No log file..


----------

